# Wedding gift



## Kenbo (Aug 18, 2012)

The story goes that my nephew is getting married next weekend. Before I went on vacation, he asked me if I could make him a box. The idea is, that the box will contain a bottle of wine, and two glasses. On the day of their wedding, my nephew and his fiance will each place a letter that they have written to each other in the box and the box will be closed. On their 5th anniversary, the box will be opened, they will read each other their letters and the will share the wine. He asked if I could come up with an idea for it and this is what I came up with. The box is a walnut box with inlaid maple dovetails. All the hardware is brass. I made the insert for the bottle and the glasses out of walnut. The insert has a removeable "plate" that holds the glasses and the bottle in place. Once they are done their bottle of wine, I have provided a french cleat that they can mount on the wall and display their bottle and glasses in the insert which doubles as a wall display. The box, can then be used to store their wedding keepsakes. I had to give it to them early and from what I could tell, they were both very happy with the results. 

I'm not a fan of the yellow tissue paper, but that's the colour of their wedding and they wanted some colour in there. At least the tissue paper can be removed. 


[attachment=9430]

[attachment=9431]

[attachment=9432]

[attachment=9433]

[attachment=9434]

[attachment=9435]

[attachment=9436]

[attachment=9437]

[attachment=9438]

[attachment=9439]


----------



## Brink (Aug 18, 2012)

Beautiful, Ken. 

Love the inlaid DT's. Did you use the Danish oil?


----------



## Mizer (Aug 18, 2012)

Kenbo that is really very nice! You should make up a set of detailed plans for that. I think it deserves a unique name for it too. I looked up 5 year anniversary and the gift for that year is wood, how apropos.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 18, 2012)

What a classy gift, and very creative. Excellent job Ken.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 18, 2012)

A beautiful box and well thought out, excellent craftsmanship. Well done! Great job!


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I put a lot of hours and thought into this one. I did end up using the danish oil for the finish and i really like it. My nephew's fiance called me tonight to say thank you and tell me how much she loves the box. It is better than she ever thought it could be. Kind of makes me feel good. I had some serious problems with the final installation of the hardware due to the issues that I am having with my left arm. I had to call Mrs Kenbo out to the shop to help me due to partial loss of control of my arm. A simple operation such as picking up screws was a chore and I dropped more than I picked up. It's very frustrating but I am trying to stay positive about it. I'm looking forward to a productive day in the shop tomorrow and I'm going to try an minimize my frustration somehow. I'm not sure how, but I'm going to try.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 19, 2012)

Kenbo, I fully understand your frustration, I have been living it to. The big difference is I know what has caused my problem and in time with some therapy I will improve. I hope you get your answer soon, at least then you will know what your up against and then be able to deal with it. Right now, like you I only have one arm also, difference is I have gone from not being able to close my hand to daily improvement, yours is gradually getting worse. The docs will find out what is wrong and treat you and then you will improve also. Be strong my friend and be patient, and believe me I know the latter is hard. I feel like less than I am and it's frustrating, Just like you. Thoughts and prayers are with you my friend, I do understand, hang in there.


----------



## BarbS (Aug 19, 2012)

How very Lovely! You done good!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 19, 2012)

Start to finish outstanding work. Great design, execution and creativity. outstanding, Your level of detail always amazes me. 
Scott


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 20, 2012)

You make the nicest stuff. Glad I'm on this forum and can see lots of neat stuff from Kenbo and everyone else. Gary


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 20, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> Good luck with the wing. Did the fishing trip have anything to do with it. Any diagosis or news.





The problem started 4 days before I left for the trip. As far as any diagnosis or news, I've got nothing. I just keep going for tests and keep waiting for results. I'll keep you guys in the loop once I know something. Thanks for all the kind words about the box. I appreciate it.


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome work as always. They will love it


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Aug 21, 2012)

That's one beautiful box and some really neat dovetails. Does anyone know of a tutorial online as to how to do inlaid dovetails?


----------



## Vern Tator (Aug 23, 2012)

Very nice Kenbo. What a great gift. I like the creative and thoughtful execution.


----------

